# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  уведомления дружбу предлагают

## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Жму что "сохранить" но никакой реакции.Видимо не так что делаю?

----------


## Darshana

> Жму что "сохранить" но никакой реакции.Видимо не так что делаю?


 Пошли мне уведомление о дружбе и я тебе скажу как. Там хитро, но я уже забыла точно как. Внизу галочку вроде возле фото надо поставить.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А может я не буду дружить?Если так всё хитро?Может как разберусь,тогда и задружу,а пока...если не ответила,то извините,не умею...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Пошли мне уведомление о дружбе и я тебе скажу как. Там хитро, но я уже забыла точно как. Внизу галочку вроде возле фото надо поставить.


Я не умею посылать уведомления о дружбе...

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Жму что "сохранить" но никакой реакции.Видимо не так что делаю?


сначала надо выбрать того с кем соглашаетесь дружить, а потом нажимать сохранить.

----------


## vijitatma das

А зачем это надо? В этом есть какой-то эзотерический смысл? Это дает какие-то новые возможности?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А зачем это надо? В этом есть какой-то эзотерический смысл? Это дает какие-то новые возможности?


Ты просто возмутительно несентиментален!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

И еще как на mail.ru прилепить новостную ленту, типа бхакта А подружился с бхактой Б и раздружился с бхактой В. Сплошные новости их духовного мира  :smilies: 
Действительно, зачем это вообще?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Дружба это вообще анартха. Где-то в лекции слышал, не помню у кого

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

уж коли хотят построить вайшнавскую соцсеть, нужно дать выбор - друг-бандху, друг-митра, друг-сухрит.

и надо ещё в статусе пользователя рядом с именем что-б отображалось - каништха, мадхьяма или уттама. и для каништхи можно в дополнение к другу сделать "враг", для мадхьямы - "невинный", а уттаму лишить возможности выбирать.

и ещё, знаете, такие бывают цветные полосочки, статус-бары, которые в подпись ставят, типа "до моего дня рождения осталось столько-то", "до нового года осталось столько-то", "до Джанмаштами осталось столько-то"..  так вот, нужно каждому юзеру поставить парочку параллельных вместо подписи: один "я нарушал принцип ... дней назад", а другой - "я читал книги Прабхупады ... дней назад". по соотношению этих двух переменных рассчитывается коэффициент чистоты, входящий в формулу индекса авторитетности.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> уж коли хотят построить вайшнавскую соцсеть, нужно дать выбор - друг-бандху, друг-митра, друг-сухрит.
> 
> и надо ещё в статусе пользователя рядом с именем что-б отображалось - каништха, мадхьяма или уттама. и для каништхи можно в дополнение к другу сделать "враг", для мадхьямы - "невинный", а уттаму лишить возможности выбирать.
> 
> и ещё, знаете, такие бывают цветные полосочки, статус-бары, которые в подпись ставят, типа "до моего дня рождения осталось столько-то", "до нового года осталось столько-то", "до Джанмаштами осталось столько-то"..  так вот, нужно каждому юзеру поставить парочку параллельных вместо подписи: один "я нарушал принцип ... дней назад", а другой - "я читал книги Прабхупады ... дней назад". по соотношению этих двух переменных рассчитывается коэффициент чистоты, входящий в формулу индекса авторитетности.


Иногда (как сейчас, например) действительно интересно узнать, каков же этот индекс авторитетности у пользователя. Под влиянием какой стороны написано. Только вот индекс честности еще нужен, - чтоб знать, насколько индекс авторитетности правдив. Есть ли у Вас идеи, как определять его?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

дурная какая-то тема  :pandit:

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> дурная какая-то тема


Еще скажите "Горизонт завален"
Вот так и рождаются новые интернет-мемы.

----------


## lanaaha

я тоже хочу дружить в храме как-то стесняюсь с кем-то начать общаться, может тут с кем подружусь если девчёнки будут не против :sorry:

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> А зачем это надо? В этом есть какой-то эзотерический смысл? Это дает какие-то новые возможности?


Вы можете создавать записи в дневниках и фотоальбомы, видимые только вашим друзьям, также вы можете настроить прием личных и публичных сообщений только от друзей
Насчет эзотерического смысла - наверно он тоже есть.

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> Жму что "сохранить" но никакой реакции.Видимо не так что делаю?


надо поставить галку а потом жать "сохранить"

----------


## Michael

> надо поставить галку а потом жать "сохранить"


Не "галку", а "галочку".
Нежнее надо, нежнее :-) :-) :-)

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

Галка - это мое детское имя  :smilies: 
Рада Вас видеть, Михаэль

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Спасибо,я уже давно нашла что к чему нажать,случайно .

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

может быть кому-нибудь еще пригодится

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Темы не должны заходить в тупик, они должны продолжаться!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Хорошо,такое продолжение:а для чего вообще эти дружбы?
Типа ,просто  галочка и всё или  это какая та особая для этого форума система и потом можно ею пользоваться.

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

именно пользоваться
см. мое сообщение на предыдущей странице

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А дружба вообще бывает? Это же как соломенки, - слиплись, а потом разлетелись, и живут дальше каждый сам по себе. Это чтоб тема не затихала

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

Прогрессирует эпоха вражды и лицемерия.
Еще не так давно (прошлый век) было актуально "сам погибай,  а товарища выручай", была во всяком случае такая пропаганда, положительные герои.
А сейчас насколько это реальность?
В пуранах только и можно почитать о том, что была для людей дружба в стародавние времена.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

В нонишние времена даже если выручишь или тебя выручат, все равно разнесет в разные стороны, люди отдаляются, взгляды становятся слишком заковыристые у всех

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

а потом мы все умрём всё равно...и расстанемся...
(это чтоб тема не замирала)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

гораздо раньше скорее всего...
вообще дружба у вайшнавов это что-то где-то на уровне премы наверное.
ну, это если в смысле "сам погибай, а товарища выручай"

----------


## Sukhananda das

> ну, это если в смысле "сам погибай, а товарища выручай"


Скоро слово "товарищ" будет ругательным... Слова утрачивают смысл очень быстро... и словари не помогают...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Скоро слово "товарищ" будет ругательным... Слова утрачивают смысл очень быстро... и словари не помогают...


Чтобы проявилось все это утраченное или возрожденное с достаточной очевидностью, надо попасть в другие условия жизни. Кто-то стремиться в них намеренно. Не знаю, прав ли он, искусственно себя помещая в проблемные зоны, где людям реально потребуется твоя незамедлительная помошь. Но знаю, что если это происходит естественно, то это реально помогает осознать многие вещи. Ты неожиданно для себя оказываешься или чмом болотным, или героем. Быть кем-то незаметным уже сложнее.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Ты неожиданно для себя оказываешься или чмом болотным, или героем. Быть кем-то незаметным уже сложнее.


Палка о двух концах - находится в такой ситуации простых и понятных отношений - это как наркотик (в том смысле, что человек испытывает кайф, выходящий за рамки привычных чувств), утратив который, человек может потеряться в обычной системе координат.

----------


## Елена Усманова

> я тоже хочу дружить в храме как-то стесняюсь с кем-то начать общаться, может тут с кем подружусь если девчёнки будут не против


  У меня нет подруг для общения  в Москве, Недавно приехала из Ростова-на-Дону, там могла с преданными общаться много.Может быть мы подружимся? А как фото добавить? Не получается.

----------


## Эдвард

Как добавить фотку, можно почитать здесь  :smilies: 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...16&pagenumber=

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А как фото добавить? Не получается.


Сверху в меню надо выбрать Кабинет. А там в меню найти "Изменить фотографию" или "Изменить аватар".

----------

